# Help with the bass :)



## VedranOP (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello,

I have purchased Denon DHT-T110

Specification list: assets.denon.com/DocumentMaster/us/DHT-T110_Spec_Sheet.pdf

I am not satisfied with bass sound, so I would like to purchase additional equipment to combine with Denon and get wanted results.:flex:
Any suggestions? Thank you in advance for any suggestion.


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

VedranOP said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have purchased Denon DHT-T110
> 
> ...


There doesn't appear to be a LFE out on the unit, so it looks like there isn't much to be done. You may want to purchase a sound bar that comes with a wireless sub. Vizio has some great options.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+1


----------



## VedranOP (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you for the replay.
How about audio splitter from TV and then connect sub-woofer also? If it is possible, any instructions?


----------



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

What type of TV are you using? Specifically, the type of audio outputs. Are you using a digital or analog connection between your TV and the Denon? You're only option to add a subwoofer is to power it w/ the TV, and simultaneously power the Denon.


----------



## VedranOP (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you for the help.
I have PANASONIC TX-L47ET60E: cdn.cnetcontent.com/1f/71/1f71ee5a-dec2-41b1-9bd0-16b708907464.pdf
I use optical, but I can use both. Can you offer me brief instructions for "You're only option to add a subwoofer is to power it w/ the TV, and simultaneously power the Denon." I have a good subwoofer from a PC speaker system I don't use. Can I use it? I am new into this, so I would like to do it properly.


----------



## Tom Riddle (Aug 25, 2013)

VedranOP said:


> Thank you for the replay.
> How about audio splitter from TV and then connect sub-woofer also? If it is possible, any instructions?


I don't believe this to be possible - as your TV won't have a specific LFE out. Sending a sub a standard audio out signal would be sending it everything and it wouldn't be able to process it. The easiest solution would be to return the unit if your still in your return period and purchase a unit that comes with a sub. Maybe someone can come up with a way to hook the sub to the TV, but I strongly doubt it, and strongly doubt the result would be ideal if possible.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

VedranOP said:


> Thank you for the replay.
> How about audio splitter from TV and then connect sub-woofer also? If it is possible, any instructions?


This will not work correctly.


----------



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

It may be possible to split the signal from your TV's headphone jack to the Denon and your PC subwoofer, but I certainly don't recommend it. If it did work, it would only work for TV broadcasts, and it would probably sound terrible.
The Denon's bass appears to be ported to the rear, and a few inches/cm closer or farther to a rear reflective surface may make a difference in bass response. You could play a lower frequency test tone through it, then see if re-positioning it helps.


----------

